# looking for officers Fort Hamilton 1980



## fanthorpe45 (Feb 12, 2016)

Any of you out there anymore.


----------



## Willie Davies (Dec 20, 2007)

hi
i join the cp ship fort Hamilton at the end of may 1980, I was 2nd eng.
I did about 7 months on her and paid off inHongKong


----------

